# Endoanal ultrasound



## KMiskimins (Sep 26, 2008)

I am hoping for some help on this case.

_The patient was seen in the endoscopy suit. Digital rectal examination was done that showed very weak anal sphincter with no anterior muscle palpable. An endoanal ultrasound probe was then inserted. She was found to have 110-degree anterior defect in her external sphincter muscle through most of her anal canal. She tolerated the procedure well. _

Kris


----------



## elenax (Sep 29, 2008)

what about 45341 with a 569.49...


----------



## KMiskimins (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you!
Kris


----------

